# Wild Pig on the 4th



## ezmoney (Jul 6, 2009)

This lil wild sow was harvested, cleaned, and frozen on Memorial Day. Thawed out and smoked on Independence Day to the delight of all who attended the festivities. Nothing like wild pork to celebrate the independence of this Great land...

She was small but Extremely tender and quite Tasty!

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks great, nice way to celebrate.  What was in the rub?  Noticed it in your last pic and looks really tasty.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The rub was mostly Holland Grill Butt Rub and ground Black Pepper with apple juice and olive oil sprayed on right before the pics were take. Quite tasty!


----------



## bassman (Jul 6, 2009)

Good looking pig.  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

With the cavity filled with all those veggies, did it provide a good flavor to the meat? The only wild pigs that I've ever eaten were at the FL gathering's and they were mighty tasty!


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 6, 2009)

The flavor from the Vidalia onions was PERFECT. There were also carrots in the cavity but they didn't show up in the pics.


----------

